# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Oplossing voor overmatig zweten

## mirela

Al jaren heb ik last van hyperhidrosis.. Na jaren zoeken heb ik denk ik de oplossing gevonden.  :Smile:  Als het goed is wordt ik in maart geholpen..

Kijk op www.sudor.nl

Na mijn operatie zal het leven voor mij dus als het goed is opnieuw beginnen.



PS.
Er wordt veel door artsen over deze operatie gezegt bijv. dat je een klaplong krijgt. dit is niet aan de orde.. Ze leggen je longen plat (klaplong) tijdens de operatie zodat ze bij de zenuw kunnen om hiertussen en stukje weg te halen.

----------


## cinnechris

> Al jaren heb ik last van hyperhidrosis.. Na jaren zoeken heb ik denk ik de oplossing gevonden.  Als het goed is wordt ik in maart geholpen..
> 
> Kijk op www.sudor.nl
> 
> Na mijn operatie zal het leven voor mij dus als het goed is opnieuw beginnen.
> 
> 
> 
> PS.
> Er wordt veel door artsen over deze operatie gezegt bijv. dat je een klaplong krijgt. dit is niet aan de orde.. Ze leggen je longen plat (klaplong) tijdens de operatie zodat ze bij de zenuw kunnen om hiertussen en stukje weg te halen.


Ik heb er ook al jaren last van. Men oksels zijn de grote boosdoender. Zo erg zelf dat ik mijn leven verbannen heb tot enkel wit en zwart en dan nog 2 lagen boven elkaar. Na jaren zo geleefd te hebben ben ik naar VUB Jette gegaan om te praten met Dr. Tom Dekeukeleire. De enige oplossing voor mij is opereren. Op 26 juni is het zover. Daar ik jouw verhaal las en deze al dateert van een tijd geleden wilde ik eens weten hoe je leven er nu uitzag. Hoe was het kort na de operatie? De pijn? Het zweten?

----------


## cinnechris

Beste zwetertjes,

Sinds kort kan ik mij officieel tot ex-clublid benoemen. Ik ben op 26 juni 2008 geopereerd voor het zweten aan mijn oksels. Daarvoor ben ik naar VUB in Jette gegaan. De dag van de operatie mocht ik huiswaarts. Heb wel veel pijn gehad in de borst en aan de rug. 2 dagen na de operatie begon ik opnieuw te zweten. PANIEK natuurlijk. Maar nu is dat gelukkig ook voorbij. Ik zweet enkel iets meer op men rug maar daar heb ik minder last van en ik heb drogere handen gekregen. Voor mij echt de oplossing. Had al de rest al geprobeerd. Ideaal nu met de zomer die eraan komt. Ben gisteren eens gaan wandelen en ja, droog gebleven. SUPER

Hopelijk hebben jullie hier iets aan.

Groetjes

Cinnechris

----------


## Petra717

GEFELICITEERD! 
Super fijn om te horen! Enn nu volop genieten van een Zweetvrij bestaan???  :Big Grin: 

Knuffel, 
Petra

----------


## sevleta

Hoi,
ik heb hele erge zweet handen en voeten!
Al jaren lang. Ik heb het als ik zenuwachtig ben maar ook als ik druk bezig ben.
vooral met dit warme weer heb ik er ontzettend last van. dan druipt het er gewoon vanaf.Ook heb ik vaak dat mijn handen en voeten op gaan zwellen. heel erg zelfs. dan krijg ik mijn ringen of wat dan ook niet meer af. Ik weet niet wat het is. Zou het ook hyperhidrosis zijn?
ik ben hier voor nog nooit naar de dokter geweest.

groetjes

----------


## [email protected]

hallo, heb dit probleem ook jaren gehad, maar zonder operatie e.d. een goede oplossing gevonden dmv odaban. in nederland wordt dit geleverd door sweat-guide.nl het proberen waard!
groeten, Jaap

----------


## edwin370

De oplossing voor overmatig zweten. MET GARANTIE welke winkel geeft dat ? NIET 1. RESULTAAT BINNEN 15 dagen anders je geld terug. lees verder in website: http://zalftegentranspiratie.jimdo.com

Mvg edwin370

----------

